# Dog Food Recall



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

Giving your post a bump for others to see. Paul


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

liljaker said:


> Diamond Naturals Dog Food Recall


Yes, this has taste of the wild listed as a possible problem too. Yikes.
Diamond Pet Food Suspends Delivery of All Brands made in SC


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

That's why I won't feed TOTW. It's manufactured by Diamond and Diamond has been plagued with recalls. Sad, because otherwise it's a good value, one of the most affordable grain free foods.


----------

